# Family Worship Tonight at the Pedlar Household



## toddpedlar (Dec 27, 2006)

Posted at my blog:

Sometimes you just have to be there... Before family worship, I work through the Children's Catechism with our two older daughters (Abigail, 6 and Sarah, 4 as of January 7)... we are starting this formally again, after having worked through much of the catechism with Abby last year. Rebekah, 19 mo., is also present, as is Heather, my wife. Here's a window into events at the Pedlar household this evening:

Daddy: Sarah, who made you?

Sarah: God.

Daddy: That's right, good - God made you. And what else did God make?

Sarah: Everything -

Daddy: Sarah, remember? All...

Sarah: All THINGS!

Daddy: correct. Now, why did he make you and all things?

Sarah: For his own glory!

Daddy: Right. Last question for tonight... Why did God make you and all things?

Sarah: Bekah's poopy!

Mommy: Snarfle, snarfle, hee hee (hiding her laughter under her couch pillow)

Abigail: What!? HA! Bekah's poopy?

Daddy: Ahem.. well....that's not the answer I'm used to getting on this one.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## bookslover (Dec 27, 2006)

Well, ya gotta start somewhere!


----------



## MW (Dec 27, 2006)

Sounds familiar. We have a Rebecca, Sarah, and an Abigail, in descending order.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 27, 2006)

LOL! Yes, Family Devotions can be quite interesting at times.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 27, 2006)

Whenever Katie wanted to stay up late she would say, "Daddy, I just don't understand the Trinity, could you explain it to me again?" 

Very clever that one.

rsc


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 27, 2006)

> When she was 3 and we firsted started working through the Catechism, it was somethin' like this:
> 
> Dad: Who made you?
> 
> ...



That was Abby's exact answer at 3, too  I recall with great fondness some of those answers with her at that age... 

e.g. the answer to Q. 11. Can you see God?
A. Noooooooo... (big animated shaking of the head) I canNOT see God, but he allllllways sees me.

Q. 27. Did Adam keep the covenant of works?

Abby. No; he sinned against God, INSTEAD! (indignantly, with a great big frown on her little face  )

Todd


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 27, 2006)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Whenever Katie wanted to stay up late she would say, "Daddy, I just don't understand the Trinity, could you explain it to me again?"
> 
> Very clever that one.
> 
> rsc



 

That is great.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh, my...my children have gotten hubby more than a couple of times on the Trinity bit. Yep, it's definately more to do with Total Depravity than understanding the Trinity.


----------



## reformedcop (Dec 28, 2006)

whew!!! I thought my kids were the only ones!!!!


----------

